# I am pregnant and my husband is checking out



## hannahmaria (Feb 7, 2018)

Please, I need urgent help...
My husband and I are together since two year and married since only 4 month.
When we met, everything was great, and he knew instantly that i will be the woman he wants to marry.
My husband has been very loyal with me and also with his ex relationships. 
We both got cheated on and left before, and we both agreed that we would never do that.
Now I am pregnant with our first child (planned from both), and i am expecting to delivering in the next three weeks.
My Husband got more and more distant from me the last weeks, he works a lot and is down most of the time (depressed).
He is crying a lot and is very unhappy and confused, so after talking to him for days he admited he feels bad cous he is hurting me.
I found out that he has a deeper connection with a girl from his work, they both talk a lot. There seems to be attraction from both sides.
This girl represents everything I am not : Light, very young (18), free, same humor. 
But whenever I asked him if he doesnt love me anymore, he explains me that he loves me more than anyone else and always will. He doesnt want to live
without me or dissapoint me, he also wants to be a good dad, and he is NOT scared or worried about the baby comming, even Iassumed this is the case and reason he is freaking out. He got anxiety/panic and his moods are changing fast within a day. 
On top of that, I found out that he is very unhappy in his life and situation, he wishes he would be free and travel arround, move somewhere else. I am not sure if he sees that with me, as everytime i get another response. When i tell him we can move away, he just says sometimes he cant explain me or he would hurt me and he doesnt want too. And he also said, that a lot of this things he wants to do alone.
He said he has too much things in his head right now and is confused and he doesnt understand what is happening...
I tried different ways in approaching this problem. In a loving way, showing him affection, beeing mad and fighting till telling him maybe i should leave or you if you dont want all of this. His reply is always he loves me and this is not what he wants.
I am having a hard time to deal with all of this and even though he said today, that he doesnt understand why he is how he is, and if we can just stop this and go back to how we were before, i doubt that this is happening.
What can I do?
Ps: He is a wonderful person and never acted badly towards me. I am trying to understand if this is some type of cold feet situation, or if i am just blind.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Very difficult situation but I think you need clarification on him. He needs to be upfront as to what is happening with the other person he is engaging with. I also suggest you hire a provate investigator or do some checking up on him. Question is why is he depressed ? Seems conflicted.


----------

